# New Bedford Officer's house shot up



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey,
Did we all miss this? I just found out from a buddy. Any update? Seems like the City Administration doesn't communicate well and likes to sweep stuff. There was apparently no BOLO or anything.
New Bedford Police Officer's Home Reportedly Fired Upon


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I remember that. Other than blue lives matter type Facebook pages, the media gave that a fantastic leaving alone.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

